# WOO Godaddy!



## SickoStickers (Feb 14, 2013)

I started using godaddy and it's awesome! i make website layouts as a pass time but never really published any for myself so i wanted to use godaddy cause it has all the things i need in one spot. plus it helps on google. 
check out my coming soon page lol yea thats all i got so far did it in like five min 

anyone else using godaddy?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Well at least it's better than Under Construction. 

All hosting companies have what you need.


----------



## SickoStickers (Feb 14, 2013)

yea they do but i fell for godaddy cause of the superbowl commercial XD


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

So you fell for Danica is what you're saying? Lol.


----------



## SickoStickers (Feb 14, 2013)

(hangs head in shame) yeaaaa...


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

I tried godaddy hosting once and it was junk. One of the worst hosting services out there in my opinion. But then I do not like to be hobbled like godaddy does to you with their hosting. I need the power that godaddy will not give you. I just use them for domain registrations.


----------



## SickoStickers (Feb 14, 2013)

so how do i just use it for domain registration? and post my own layout? again im not versed in posting my designs like others i just do photoshop stuff not the technical. so im gonna need some help.

i think i misunderstood what you meant in your post.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

GoDaddy is okay for one-stop shopping, but you end up paying a premium.

It takes a little more technical know-how, but you can register the domain with GoDaddy, then "point" the domain records to another host. There are thousands to chose from, including some free. For low-cost you might try Hostgator. Or if you get at least the basic paid package on BigCartel, you can have your GoDaddy registration point to it instead.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I use godaddy for my site only because when it was due to expire last month I didn't have time to redo a website. Now I have a whole year to find a new host. Godaddy nickels and dimes you to death. Oh and I was disgusted by that commercial! The visual was bad enough, but the sound effects made me want to puke.

I did like the fact that it didn't take long to make the website from their templates.


----------



## SickoStickers (Feb 14, 2013)

lmao it was pretty funny lol so i was going to build my site with flash catalyst and photoshop would i be able to publish my design under my domain name with godaddy? without using that web builder crap they have?

once my site expires i'll switch to host gator.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't know. I have web expressions and I was going to make my own site (well once I figure out W.E.) but didn't have enough time. I think they have a way to do it but you still have to have the web builder but from there you can do your own or use their templates.


----------



## SickoStickers (Feb 14, 2013)

hmm interesting..i'll maybe call in or use their forums to answer my questions


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

SickoStickers said:


> lmao it was pretty funny lol so i was going to build my site with flash catalyst and photoshop


Apart from Catalyst no longer being sold or maintained by Adobe (means it doesn't have enough of a market), you never want to create a Web site that depends on the Flash player for anything more than the occasional animated banner. Otherwise you run the risk of turning away anyone who tries to visit your site using an iOS device.

Yeah, I know you can jailbreak your iPhone, run alternative browsers that allow Flash, and load apps that can run Flash, but few users make this effort.

You need to build your site with HTML4 or 5 and CSS as the end code. How you get that depends on the tools you want to use.


----------



## SickoStickers (Feb 14, 2013)

your so right, i forgot about mobile. it is limited, hmmm i'll make a layout in PS and import to dreamweaver as a html 5


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

We use 1and1 to register, and two hosting companies: Host gator and IX Webhosting.


----------



## SickoStickers (Feb 14, 2013)

why two hosts? cant you use one host for more than one?


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

One reason to use two hosts is when you're creating a network of sites. It helps to increase your search rank if you (naturally) link between the sites, and they're on two completely separate hosts. For example, you might have a blog on one domain and host, and a shopping cart store on another. The cost of a host like Hostgator is pretty low for the SE benefit you can gain.

The reason for this: SEs like Google discount (they don't penalize) links between sites that are owned by the same person, and that's readily obvious when they're all on the same host.


----------



## SickoStickers (Feb 14, 2013)

wow thats very smart, im going to do that now.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Just so you know I didn't invent the idea! Wish I had, or I'd charge royalties for everyone who did it.

Just be careful how to link them. There are books and sites with recommendations on procedures. Ideally, you want the links from info to money site (that is, backlinks on sites that only indirectly contribute $$, helping to boost the relevancy of the site that generates the cash), and the links should be part of text, not link lists, like down a sidebar. There are many other suggestions to help make this work.


----------



## Shaliza (Jun 12, 2007)

I was with GoDaddy until I found out what the owner likes to do to animals. I use NameCheap now. Way better & cheaper.


----------



## jim55912 (Jun 10, 2008)

I use Godaddy and have no problems. Dreamweaver site. What don't people like about the hosting?


----------



## SickoStickers (Feb 14, 2013)

wait what? animals? uhhh ok i don't wanna know...ummm awkward. but none the less i'll be doing the things GordonM is talking about.

anyway im changing everything cause i hate godaddy website builder. so im making my own layout. just parking my domain for now.


----------

